# Paramedic exam in a week



## awhiting (Sep 9, 2009)

Taking my National Reg for medic in a week. Any tips or advice on what to focus on study wise? Have you that have taken it noticed a lot of random A&P questions? I'm also noticing in some of my practice exams that they ask a lot about paramedic meds that I never learned about in school...Meds we don't use in my area.

Thanks for any help/ feedback.

Aaron


----------



## Jon (Sep 9, 2009)

Know the common meds in the national scope. In my area, we don't get to do RSI... but we had to know a bit about the common meds for testing.

Your test will not be the same as my test, or anyone else's. It will find weak points, and drive them into the ground. Know the material. Know the testing drill - how it works, how the questions are written.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 9, 2009)

I would agree with Jon... know the meds that the NREMT want you to know. Computer adaptive testing will find your weak spots and hammer them. The idea is to be sure that you know the material... and don't sweat it. It'll be hard... but if you're where I think you are in your schooling, you'll probably pass.


----------



## wyoskibum (Sep 9, 2009)

Make sure you know the rules for ECG interpretation as you'll have a few strips.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 9, 2009)

Know the NHTSA curriculum well and be prepared for the tests. So far, that has projected a 100% pass rate. 

R/r 911


----------



## i5adam8 (Oct 3, 2009)

I had alot of scenario based questions.Just make sure you answer everything to the best of your knowledge and you should do well.


----------



## atropine (Oct 3, 2009)

Can't say this enough, vicodin, and corona's and you will be fine.


----------

